# old jennings bow



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

http://s133.beta.photobucket.com/user/TigerSharkman/library/old%20jennings%20bow

i have this old jennings bow that my brothers friend wanted to use, its in poor shape.

there isnt any info listed on it , except its a jennings lighting.

can any one tell me when they were made? what was the draw weight poundage range?

some of the pics show some wear and tear problems , any advice to restore it or fix it some how would be appreciated please.

the draw strings and cables are in fair shape other then needing some wax, and the bow limbs are turned down/ slacked off currently, so i would like some advice on the bow before i attempt to do anything.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

ok is there any one with some advice, so i can try to restore or fix this old bow, i have already contacted bear archery thru face book , but that didn't help much when they only tell you that they don't have any parts or take it to a local archery shop......when there are none in Nfld Canada.

any help/advice would help please. this will be DIY only


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

They were made in the mid to late 70's. Fixed poundage and single drawlength. Could be anything. I had a trail boss (wood laminated limbs) and Lightnings were epoxy fiberglass limbs. Its poundage is probably much lower than when new and as a result the drawlength is probably longer than when new. just enjoy looking at it.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Bear Archery would not be able to help you.

I have a 1981 Jennings catalog in front of me as I write.

your bow is a Jennings Lightening Cam Limb model made approx 1981

you can adjust the draw length-3 lengths-

you dont say what exactly you need to restore-its an old bow.

I have a number of older bows that I keep-Jennings Model T-TStar-Arrowstar.

would I seriously shoot this stuff when I can choose more modern equipment? nope


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your bow has a 10/15# weight adjustment range, it looks like the weight is backed off now, so if you would crank the weight up on the limb bolts till they are bottomed with out putting pressure on the limbs (squeezing them) then check the weight to see what it is & if it is say 60# it would be a 45/60# range meaning you can shot it any where in that # range. If I can be of any more help Please PM me. Good Luck.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

The ones made in the late 70's weren't adjustable.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

The one in the pics is adjustable in poundage & draw length, It looks like a lighting model, if it would need cables replaced I would be able to help you with that, so if you need help Please PM me. Thanks


----------

